# General > Sport >  gym club

## starfish

can any one give me details of the gymnastic club in wick and how much it is and who do i contact many thanks

----------


## pops

The gymnastics club in Wick is run by Highlife Highland so if you get in contact with them they will be able to give you the full details. 

Here is a link to their facebook page that you can get contact details from
https://www.facebook.com/WickActiveSchools/

----------

